
Ask HN: Why can't I delete my HN account? - scurvy
I&#x27;m kind of fed up with the 16 year olds that dominate HN these days, and I&#x27;d like to delete my good advice from its pages. However, HN doesn&#x27;t allow for account deactivations or deletions.<p>What gives?
======
angersock
I'm not sure, but consider that your HN username is something you might submit
when applying to YCombinator.

So, it makes sense that they wouldn't let you delete the account; for better
or for worse, you might have to explain your posting history to PG during an
interview.

Also, consider how annoying it would be to remove all references to a deleted
account from threads--not really worth the computational power.

